# /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع الغير !



## challenger (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*المسلم و الغير ( الأقباط )  

ملحق رقم ( 1 ) :عن معاملة المسلم للغير 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32774


و لنبدأ أولا ً من الأقباط !!

سنتذكر معا ً ما فعله المسلمون بالأقباط في التاريخ الحديث فقط !! أو بالأحرى من عام 2000 فقط !!


و سأذكر ما توفر بين يدي من مراجع ( منقولة )!!
 راجيا ً من المسيحيين أن يغنوا الموضوع بما لديهم أيضا ً ( بأدلة ).​*


----------



## challenger (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

*


مذبحة الكشح بمحافظة سوهاج يوم الأحد 2 يناير 2000 و التي تم فيه ذبح و حرق 22 ( رجل و إمرأة و طفل ) كلهم من الأقباط المسيحيين و لم يكن بينهم مسلم واحد 
و تم بعد قتلهم حرقهم و التمثيل بجثثهم و منهم :
الطفلة ميسون غطاس فهمي 11 :  سنة - ذبحوها و مثلوا بجثتها .
عادل غطاس فهمي ( شقيق الطفلة ميسون ) : ذبح و تم تحطيم جمجمته و إخراج مخه و وضع حزمة من القش مكانه .
حليم فهمي مقار : 55 سنة الذي ذبح و حرقت جثته تماما ً حتى تفحمت ، تم التعرف على الجثة من خلال خاتم الزواج الذي في إصبعه 
أبناء حليم فهمي مقار الثلاثة ( أشرف و زكريا و الأمير )
تادرس لاوندي عبد المسيح : 76 سنة 
ناصر ابن تادرس لاوندي عبد المسيح : 22 سنة 
رفعت فايز عوض : 16 سنة 
بونة القمص جبرائيل عبد المسيح : 50سنة 
سامية عبد المسيح محروس : 21 سنة 
عبد المسيح محروس إسكندر والد سامية : 55 سنة  
إلى جانب جرح و إصابة 24 مسيحي آخر ، و نهب و حرق منازل و متاجر و عيادات و صيدليات المسيحيين في القرية .

و بعد المذبحة تعانق المتهمون مع أهالي الشهداء في المحكمة ، فصدر الحكم ببراءة جميع المتهمين ؟؟!

شاهد صورة للقتلى الأقباط ( الشهداء ) 








# هدم و حرق الكنيسة و منازل ومتاجر الأقباط و قتل العديد منهم في قرية منقطين بمركز سمالوط بمحتفظة المنيا 3 / 12 / 2004 ( جريدة وطني في 12 / 12 / 2004 )


# نهب و هدم الكنيسة و متاجر و منازل الأقباط في قرية دمشاو هاشم بمحافظة المنيا يوم 1 / 1 / 2005  ( جريدة العربي في 9 / 1 / 2005 الصفحة الخامسة )

# هجوم أكثر من 6000 شخص في قرية تلوانة مركز الباجور بمحافظة المنوفية على الأقباط المسيحيين بالقرية ، و هدم و حرق الكنيسة و إصابة العديد من الأقباط في القرية يوم 4 / 5 / 2005 ( جريدة صوت الأمة في 23 / 5 / 2005 الصفحة السادسة )

# تفجير و حرق الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالقنابل في شارع سليمان العبد بأرض شريف شبرا  بالقاهرة ( جريدة الدستور في 22 / 6 / 2005 الصفحة الثانية )

# ذبح و طعن الطالبات المسيحيات بالسكاكين و السيوف في وضح النهار و داخل حرم جامعة المنيا ، دون تدخل أو إعتراض لأحد الجناة !! وسط المئات من رجال الأمن و الآلاف من الطلاب ( جريدة صوت الأمة في 3 / 10 / 2005 الصفحة 22 )

# ذبح لااهبة على قارعة الطريق في محافظة الإسكندرية هي الراهبة / سارة رشدي سيدهم يوم  19 / 10 / 2005 ( جريدة الأهرام  في 21 / 10 / 2005 الصفحة 12 )

# هجوم  15000 شخص مُسلم - تم تجميع معظمهم من طلاب جامعة الإسكندرية و القاهرة و المنصورة - على كنائس و منازل و كتاجر الأقباط المسيحيين في كل احياء محافظة الإسكندرية و حرق و تخريب 12 كنيسة ، و نهب و حرق العشرات من المنازل و المتاجر للمسيحيين في المحافظة ، و ذلك يوم 21 / 10 / 2005 ( جريدة وطني في  23 / 10 / 2005 الصفحة السادسة + جريدة روز اليوسف في 23 / 10 / 2005 الصفحة 1 + جريدة النبأ الوطني في 23 / 10 / 2005 الصفحة 1 + جريدة المصري اليوم في 22 / 10 / 2005 الصفحة 1 )

# نهب و حرق منازل المسيحيين في قرية كفر سلامة بمحافظة الشرقية ، و الإستيلاء على منازلهم و طرد العائلات المسيحية من القرية بموافقة كبار المسئولين و رجال الأمن بمحافظة الشرقية يوم 10 / 12 / 2005 ( جريدة المصري اليوم في 29 / 12 / 2005 الصفحة 13 )

# هجوم عدة آلاف من المسلمين في قرية العديسات بالأقصر و من القرى المجاورة ، و حرق الكنيسة و منازل و متاجر  و حقول المسيحيين بالقرية و قتل رجل و طفل و إصابة العشرات منهم ، و ذلك يوم 18 / 1 /2006 بحجة أن المسيحيين صلوا بالكنيسة من دون إذن رسمي ! ( جريدة التجمع في 28 / 1 / 2006 الصفحة الرابعة + جريدة وطني في 29 / 1 / 2006 الصفحة  4 )

# الهجوم بالسيوف على 4 كنائس بأحياء متباعدة - يفصل بينها أكثر من 30 كم  - بمحافظة الإسكندرية و في نفس التوقيت ، و قتل و طعن العديد من المسيحيين أمام رجال الأمن المعنيين بحراسة الكنائس   14 / 4 / 2006 و في النهاية تم إتهام شخص واحد قيل أنه مُختل عقليا ً قام بنفسه بتنفيذ كل هذه الجرائم و في كل هذه الكنائس و بنفس التوقيت !! ( جريدة الإهرام 17 ، 18 ، 19 / 4 / 2006 + جريدة الكتيبة الطبية العدد 25 / مايو 2006 ) و جاء في جريدة الدستور في العدد الصادر في 19 / 4 / 2006 في الصفحة الأولى عنوان كبير يقول : حارس الكنيسة رفض القبض على الجاني . . .و قال : إزاي أنصر الأقباط على أخي المُسلم 


# هناك عشرات المذابح الأخرى التي حدثت للأقباط في مصر في السنوات القليلة الماضية ، بدءا ً من حرق كنيسة العذراء مريم بالخانكة عام 1972 إلى المذابح الحديثة التي ذكرنا القليل منها !
*


----------



## challenger (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

*سياسة ( لا تتخذوهم أولياء )

نشرت جريدة وطني الصادرة في 24 / 10 / 2004 دراسة هامة - و خطيرة في معانيها و دلالاتها - تقول : أنه منذ السبعينات من القرن الماضي تعرض الأقباط في صعيد مصر لهجمات الجماعات الإسلامية المتطرفة التي خلفت مئات القتلى ة الجرحى الأقباط . . . و لكن منذ ذلك التاريخ ( 1972 )إلى الآن لم يصدر و لا حكم  ضد أي من القتلة أو اللصوص الذين قاموا بتلك الجرائم !! 


بالإضافة إلى تعرض الأقباط إلى سياسة  "تجفيف المنابع " و التي تشمل :
منع بناء الكنائس 
منع ترميم الكنائس  نذكر منها :
1. صدر قرار جمهورى رقم 1966 لسنة 1973 ببناء كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمنيرة مركز القناطر، ويمنعنا الأمن من تنفيذ القرار الجمهورى بحجج غير مقبولة 
2. صدر قرار من السيد اللواء وزير الداخلية فى 1996 ، تم إبلاغه لنا عن طريق مدير الإدارة لأمن الدولة بالقاهرة بتوسيع كنيسة بعزبة النخل – مدينة الأندلس , ولم نستطع تنفيذ القرار، بحجة عدم وجود قرار جمهورى بالكنيسة ، علما بأننا تقدمنا بطلب القرار الجمهورى بتاريخ 1987 ، ولم نحصل عليه حتى تاريخه ، حيث أن الأرض المقام عليها الكنيسة وهى داخل المدينة ،لا تزال أمام الجهات الإدارية أرضا زراعية ، ولا يجوز البناء عليها علما بأنه لا يوجد متر واحد مزروعا فى كل المنطقة .
3 - صدر ترخيص بتعلية مبنى خدمات بكنيسة مارجرجس سندبيس , موقعا عليه من السيد المستشار، المحافظ ولكن رفض أمن الدولة تنفيذ الترخيص دون أية مبررات .
4 - شرعنا فى بناء قاعة مناسبات وعيادة وحضانة فى قرية قلما مركز قليوب ، ولعدم وجود ترخيص مبانى فى القرى , لذا شرعنا فى البناء ، وإذا بالبلدوزر يأتى على كل البناء ، علما بأن الأرض هى ملك للمطرانية ، وتقدمنا بطلب لأمن الدولة بالموافقة على البناء منذ اكثر من سنتين ولم نوافى بالرد. 
5 - تقدمنا بطلب لبناء مبنى خدمات بمنطقة ميت نما مركز شبرا الخيمة . ورفض أمن الدولة بحجة أنها مواجهة للسكة الحديد ، ولا يجوز أن يرفع الصليب بجوار السكة الحديد ، فتقدمنا بطلب آخر بقطعة أرض أخرى منذ سنتين , ولم نوافى بالرد حتى تاريخه . 
منع الأقباط من معظم الوظائف الكبرى و الصغرى 

يقول الصحفي و الباحث : عادل الجندي  في مقال بعنوان " حرب الإستنزاف " منشور بجريدة  وطني ( ملحق المهجر ) بتاريخ 22 / 4 / 2007 الصفحة 2 : [ ما تأثير سياسات حظر وظائف معينة على المسيحيين ، عيانا ً و بلا خجل أو إعتذار . .  و تحديد نسب تواجدهم في باقي الوظائف بما لا يتجاوز 2 % ] !!!

و تقول جريدة الدستور الصادرة في 7 / 4 / 2007 العدد 114 - الإصدار الثاني - الصفحة الأولى :[ إن 5000 قبطي مسيحي مصري يدخلون الإسلام سنويا ً  ]. . كما تقول : [ و يرى الخبراء المتخصصون في علم الإجتماع أن هناك أسباب إقتصادية تكمن وراء رغبة فقراء المسيحيين في الإنتقال إلى الديانة الإسلامية . . أدت إلى زيادة مفهوم " التعصب " و تكثيف الدعاية الدينية  . . . مما أدى إلى تفكير عدد كبير من هؤلاء الفقراء في الإستفادة بأموال المسلمين بإعتبارهم من " المؤلفة قلوبهم " الواجب دعمهم ماديا ً ] !! و تتباع الجريد فتقول [ إن حوالي 90 % من المتحولين لأسباب مادية . .  إما لأنهم يمرون بأزمات مالية و تقوم هيئات إسلامية بإنقاذهم من هذه الأزمات . .  و إما أن تكون " شيكات " و يجدون من يسددها عنهم مقابل تحولهم عن دينهم ] !!

و أخيرا ً سياسة الخطف للفتيات القبطيات !
*


----------



## challenger (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

*هذه هي ثمار القرآن
هذه هي ثمار تعاليمه !


 إقرأوا أسس لبتعامل مع غير المُسلم في الرابط  التالي :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32774​*​


----------



## challenger (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

*هذا هو القرآن و تعاليمه !!


كم هو الفرق كبيييييييييييييييييييير 

بين من يقول أحب عدوك و بين الجبان الذي يقول أقتل عدوك !
بين من يقول ساعد عدوك و بين الجبان الذي يقول حاصر عدوك !
بين من يقول لا تشتهي إمرأة الغير و بين الجبان الذي يقول مسموح أسبي بنات الغير !
بين من يقول صافح عدوك و بين الجبان الذي يقول إحشر عدوك لأقصى الطريق  !
بين من يقول صالح عدوك و بين الجبان الذي يقول جاهد عدوك !​*
*أشكرك يا رب لأنك خلصتني من الظلمة ... *


----------



## man4truth (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

*هذا هو دين السماحة والتسامح
ولا أكراه فى الدين 
هذا هو ما قالة نبى الرحمة
الذى رحم جميع الناس بما اخترعه من دين الحروب والجهاد
دين قاتلوهم 
دين الجزية وتكفير الآخر والقضاء علية
دين حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
فيكم يا مسلميين​*


----------



## challenger (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

*تصور أخي القاريء أن هذه الجرائم التي أباحها إله القرآن هي فقط منذ 6 سنوات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

قريبا ً . . .  المسلمون و الأرمن ​*


----------



## استفانوس (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

هذا الموضوع مخالف لقوانين منتدى الحوار الاسلامي
تم نقله الى الاخبار المسيحية والعامة


----------



## challenger (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*



استفانوس قال:


> هذا الموضوع مخالف لقوانين منتدى الحوار الاسلامي
> تم نقله الى الاخبار المسيحية والعامة



*كما تريد أخي الحبيب !
فهو مُلحق لا أكثر *


----------



## قلم حر (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

سلام و نعمه .
أخ تشالنجر :
هذا الموضوع يندرج تحت تخصص ( قسم الأخبار المسيحيه و العامه ) التي يحاول الاٍعلام العربي التغطيه عليها .
سأنقل الموضوع اٍلى هناك ......و لو عندك أي اٍستفسار يا ريت تراسلني برسائل خاصه .
أرجو قراءة قوانين القسم ( الحوار الاٍسلامي ) بدقه .


----------



## challenger (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

*


قلم حر قال:



			سلام و نعمه .
أخ تشالنجر :
هذا الموضوع يندرج تحت تخصص ( قسم الأخبار المسيحيه و العامه ) التي يحاول الاٍعلام العربي التغطيه عليها .
سأنقل الموضوع اٍلى هناك ......و لو عندك أي اٍستفسار يا ريت تراسلني برسائل خاصه .
أرجو قراءة قوانين القسم ( الحوار الاٍسلامي ) بدقه .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ً لكم احبائي ، ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم ليكون المنتدى أجمل و أجمل . :flowers:

أخوكم الصغير 
Challenger*​


----------



## Twin (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي challenger*

*أحب أن أهنأك علي هذا الموضوع *
*الذي أبكي عيني وأدمي لي قلبي*

*لأنني من ضمن هؤلاء الذي تحكي عنهم*
*أنا قبطي حر *
*أقول لا وسأظل هكذا *
*مع أني أموت مئة مرة في اليوم*
*في بلدي أنا **بلدي القبطية*
* أموت من أناس دعيوا مصرين مثلي*

*وصدقني أخي الحبيب*
*أنت تبحث عن مراجع ومقالات بالشبكة العنكبوتية*
*ولكن هناك الكثير والكثير بين طيات القلب وفي الذاكرة وبين الجفون*
*وفي الكتب أيضاً والصفحات المخبئة التي لا تقوي علي النشر لأنها ستصادر فوراً*
*ففي مصر لك كل الحق أن تهاجم المسيحين كما تشاء مادمت مسلم*
*ولكن لا تستطيع الرد حتي أو أي شئ إن كنت لا تدين بالأسلام*
*فكم من الكتيبات والكتب التي لا ترتقي عن ورق زبالة*
*تهاجم المسيحية *
*وصدقني كتابها لا يعرفوا شيئاً عن المسيحية سوي أنها دين الأشراك بالله*
*وصدقني هذه الكتيبات ملقاه علي الأرصفة كي تباع*
*يا له من ألم وحزن عندما تفكر وعندما تتذكر وعندما تسمع وتري*
*ياله من شعور*
*كم من جريمة حدثت *
*كم من أغتصاب لأراضي وتجارات وأموال *
*كم من أهانة كم من تحيز*
*كم من أهمال في حقي*
* كم من كل هذا*

*عامة أشكرك علي موضوعك هذا *
*وصدقني سأتابع الموضوع لا لأنه يهاجم أو يظهر الحقائق*
*ولكني مهتم بما يحدث  بين البشر*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## challenger (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

*آاااااااااااااااااه يا أخي الحبيب twin !!!!

فعلا ً كلامك يحمل بين سطوره الكثير من الحزن و الشعور بالظلم .

لكن  أعلم أن العالم كله يعلم ما يعمله المسلمون بالمسيحيين الأقباط !!

دين دموي ، فوضوي ، شتّام ، عنصري ، خرافي ، بدوي .

و الشكر ليسوع المسيح الذي أراحني منه !!

للأسف لم أعثر من خلال النت إلا على هذه الجرائم و أنا أعلم أن الخفي أعظم ! سأحاول إغناء الموضوع أكثر !!

لعل قلوب المُسلمين و ضمائرهم تهتز قليلا ً !. ​*


----------



## bebogm2010 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

*لا بجد كده مش هاينفع ما فيش حد مسلم خالص بيرد ولا هما بيرودوا بس فى الى هما عارفينه 

وفاهمينه فى دينهم 

ما فيش حد خالص بيدافع 

ده بقه متهيالى اكبر دليل على حروبهم بالسيف وليس بالخير انتشر الاسلا.........​*


----------



## ASTRO (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

*ربنا يرحم الجميع ويقوى احبائه*


----------



## assyrian girl (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: /المسلمون و الأقباط / ملحق بــ  أسوأ ما في القرآن (39)- آداب التعامل مع*

but why they did that i just wanna know why ?????


----------



## mary kamel (28 أغسطس 2008)

يودا يقولوا ايه   محصلش   كدب
                     اقليه         بردو كدب
                     ان هو ده الاسلام اه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه 
   هى دى بقى الحقيقه    و منتظرون الرد


----------

